# group of third-graders plotted to attack their teacher



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 2, 2008)

A group of third-graders plotted to attack their teacher, bringing a broken steak knife, handcuffs, duct tape and other items for the job and assigning children tasks including covering the windows and cleaning up afterward, police said Tuesday.

The plot by as many as nine boys and girls at Center Elementary School in south Georgia was a serious threat, Waycross Police Chief Tony Tanner said.

"We did not hear anybody say they intended to kill her, but could they have accidentally killed her? Absolutely," Tanner said. "We feel like if they weren't interrupted, there would have been an attempt. Would they have been successful? We don't know."

The children, ages 8 and 9, were apparently mad at the teacher because she had scolded one of them for standing on a chair, Tanner said. A prosecutor said they are too young to be charged with a crime under Georgia law.

School officials alerted police Friday after a pupil tipped off a teacher that a girl had brought a weapon to school, Tanner said.

Police seized a broken steak knife, handcuffs, duct tape, electrical and transparent tape, ribbons and a crystal paperweight from the students, who apparently intended to use them against the teacher, Tanner said.

Nine children have been given discipline up to and including long-term suspension, said Theresa Martin, spokeswoman for the Ware County school system. She would not be more specific but said none of the children had been back to school since the case came to light.

The purported target is a veteran educator who teaches third-grade students with learning disabilities including attention deficit disorder, delayed development and hyperactivity, friends and parents said.

The scheme involved a division of roles, Tanner said. One child's job was to cover windows so no one could see outside, he said. Another was supposed to clean up after the attack.

"We're not sure at this point in the investigation how many of the students actually knew the intent was to hurt the teacher," Tanner said.

The parents of the students have cooperated with investigators, who aren't allowed to question the children without their parents' or guardians' consent, he said. Authorities have withheld the children's names.

Police expected to forward the results of their investigation to prosecutors, Tanner said.

Children in Georgia can't be charged with a crime unless they are at least 13, District Attorney Rick Currie said.

Martin told The Florida Times-Union of Jacksonville, Fla., that administrators would follow school system policy and state law in disciplining the students.

"From what I understand, they were considered pretty good kids," Martin said. "But we have to take this seriously, whether they were serious or not about carrying this through, and that's what we did."

Four mothers of other third-grade students at Center Elementary called for the immediate expulsion of the suspected plotters.

Stacy Carter and Deana Hiott both cited school system policy stating that any student who brings "anything reasonably considered to be a weapon" is to be expelled for at least the remainder of the school year.

"We don't want our children around them," Carter told the Times-Union. "The one with the knife could have stabbed my child or someone else's child at lunch or out on the playground."

"This is an isolated incident, an aberration. ... We have good kids," Center Principal Angie Coleman told the newspaper.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh my god


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

Children that broken must have been broken at home.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Children that broken must have been broken at home.


Eh, I don't know 9 kids from the same class all mistreated enough at home to turn terrible toddlers? Cannibal children? Killer kids? I doubt it. This seems like a simple case of one or two bad seeds talking the rest of the kids into it.

Also, video games will get blamed for this, because of course there's no way kids could go crazy on their own.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Also, are you sure this story wasn't released on April fool's day? It seems a bit farfetched).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

I never said they were all broken at home ... just enough of them broken at home to break the rest.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm loling how the police guy was named Tanner. Wonder if he's ever played Driver?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I never said they were all broken at home ... just enough of them broken at home to break the rest.


Ah, well then, we agree.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 2, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was on the news paper


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, definitely ... all it takes is one or two dominant children to control a group.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 2, 2008)

oh yeah and also they planned so someone would be in front of the door so no one comes in. Also some kid was supposed to bring a paper weight to knock out the teacher


----------



## MadBob (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/topstor...?storyid=106016


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 2, 2008)

This reminds me of the scene in RE: Apocalypse where the zombie tots attack the reporter in the school...don't ask me why.  It just does.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 2, 2008)

pretty scary shit... I'm guessing the teacher has become slightly more alert since and probably won't scold the kids any more. Well kids get all kinds of idiotic ideas. It's a good thing now that u've grown up u can reflect on how you yourself would react if the same thing was done to you before you do something stupid.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I saw this on the news last night, funny as hell. They had a picture of the paperweight they were gonna use, too. A good blow with that would've come close to killing the guy, even if a third grader did it. I actually have one that looks almost exactly like it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 2, 2008)

scary..


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 2, 2008)

bloody hell, and all for telling a kid not to stand on a chair, those kids are real messed up.


----------



## mflo (Apr 2, 2008)

tee hee hee~
Wow... Kids are messed up these days. Well.. I agree with Ace about the bad kids controlling the rest.
They'll be like... future terrorists 

I'll mend their broken hearts with my gourmet eggrolls of truth and beauty. Grande sized.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd smother the ringleaders with a pillow, personally.

If the ringleaders are that broken now, they will only get worse.

You may say I am heartless, but I speak as a parent of several children, of assorted ages ... and if one of my children were to become like that, I'd not be able to live with myself, as I had obviously failed them.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ lol i guess it would rather be them or you....if they were my kids i would be putting a gun under my pillow XD


----------



## Grimalkin (Apr 2, 2008)

That's why parents should beat their kids.

In all seriousness, parents should make sure they properly discipline their children.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't hit my kids, but they know how things should be ... I try to instill a sense of right and wrong, to the best of my abilities ... plus, they know that if they really fuck up, I will kill them, and make more that look just like them, and no-one will know mwahahaha


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 2, 2008)

Grimalkin said:
			
		

> That's why parents should beat their kids.
> 
> In all seriousness, parents should make sure they properly discipline their children.



Agreed. Although children are very different so the same disciplinary steps a parent takes might be effective on one child, but may push another over the edge.
Parents should always try their best, as these kids will be the future leaders of the world etc.
I think corporal punishment is needed in western countries as unruly behavior in young children is becoming far too common.
As much as you wish you could use the same techniques as supernanny uses, kids need to be hit. Not hard, but hard enough to make them see that they're wrong.
Small children don't understand right from wrong so your only job should be to teach them whats wrong and when they grow up you should explain to them why.
Anyone over 11/12 shouldn't really be hit as thats the age when they start to understand things and talking is probably the better way to go.


----------



## FrEEz902 (Apr 2, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Grimalkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely agree. Supernanny ftw xD. Seriously though, kids who are that screwed up, need to be shouted at, but doing it in a systematic way. E.g. If the kid does something bad, shout at him/her/it (wtf?) and give him a warning, that next time he'll be hit if he does it again, and explain to him why it's wrong and why you shouldn't do it, and also make them fear you, but know that you also love them, so after you scold them, after a bit when they reflect on what they did, hug them and make them know that you love you.

Wow i'm only 15 and i think i would make a good parent XD


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 3, 2008)

This is wrong on so many levels. I never knew 3rd graders were capable of doing something like that. Thats kinda crazy.


----------



## rhyguy (Apr 3, 2008)

FrEEz902 said:
			
		

> Completely agree. Supernanny ftw xD. Seriously though, kids who are that screwed up, need to be shouted at, but doing it in a systematic way. E.g. If the kid does something bad, shout at him/her/it (wtf?) and give him a warning, that next time he'll be hit if he does it again, and explain to him why it's wrong and why you shouldn't do it, and also make them fear you, but know that you also love them, so after you scold them, after a bit when they reflect on what they did, hug them and make them know that you love you.
> 
> Wow i'm only 15 and i think i would make a good parent XD



No, thats what youd do with dogs
With kids, i reckon you cut off their sugar/tv and make them read a book or something


----------



## lagman (Apr 3, 2008)

User Submitted News is intended for videogames news only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thread moved.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 3, 2008)

Put em in stocks and have everyone in the local surrounding towns chuck rotten fruit at the little pricks.  Then force them to dress up like a medieval court fool for a year.  I can't believe these kids ain't being prosecuted for this!  It shows you just how soft the world is becoming! I sound like a proper old man now but when I was a kid if I pulled something like this the teacher would've beat me, then the headmaster would've beat, then my parents, then my grandparents and then finally the filth would've beat me!  Bring back corporal punishment for kids damnit!  Most of the little tearaways these days only do it because they know nobody will really do anything about it, kids that would've been thought of as soft as hell 10 or 20 years ago now think they're the next Capone.  In fact, screw corporal punishment - bring back borstals!  Do they still have reform schools in the States?


----------



## FrEEz902 (Apr 3, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> FrEEz902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take consequences yes but you still have to explain why it's wrong, or else they'll just do it again. Also you can't 'make' them do anything. Give them a book, and read it to them or something, and then they would prolly want to continue the rest


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, reminds me of myself...  Things like this happen when teachers don't like their job, and take their anger out on the kids.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 3, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Wow, reminds me of myself...  Things like this happen when teachers don't like their job, and take their anger out on the kids.



Wait, what?

If your teacher told you not to do what you shouldn't be doing you try and kill him?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 4, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt this has been because of one thing. I'm pretty sure the teacher has previously dealt with their misbehavings in an inappropriate way causing build up, and this was the breaking point.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

No, I think it's just that one or two children had an extreme reaction to being told no, and then bullied some classmates into helping with their plan.

A lot of children now never hear no, from their parents ... their parents just give into them constantly, in the belief that this will lead to a quite life.

Consequently, when the child hears no from other people, they cant cope with not getting their own way, and react badly ... in this case, very badly.

If and when you ever have your own children, you'll understand that it's hard to raise children, and and hard sometimes to know what the right thing to do is, always.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree. You could expect something as reasonable as that if they were older but these are frikking kids. They just didn't like being told no.


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

Those kids are some hardcore goons.

I never thought of killing my teacher even when she made me sit in the corner for crying in class (first day of kindergarden, mind you!).

That's pretty messed up. What's this world coming to? Their future is bleak if they continue with behavior like that. The parents should really send them to some psychiatrical (sp?) theorapy or something.


----------



## fischju (Apr 4, 2008)

Man, if I had had friends in the 3rd grade, there would have been some serious kidnapped teachers...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 4, 2008)

Sigh... Kids these days are running too wild. They don't know manners... Back in the days when I was in Korea, I was hit with stick until I "realized" What I did wrong. We NEVER got grounded, but we had punishments instead. And it was perfectly legal, as long as it wasn't "serious".  From what I heard, now it's illegal in the current times. But back on topic, kids need to learn manners....


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 4, 2008)

dude i heard about this, we talked about this. the kids can get off with nothing for being under like what 13!? wtf.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 9, 2008)

My friend told me about this story when I was in Atlanta two weeks ago　(this took place in South Georgia).

I told him if my third graders could do that kind of planning I'd almost be more impressed than horrified.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe there's an organization consisting of kids that attemp to kill/attack teachers. I would love to hire one


----------



## The Worst (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## moozxy (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh wow, when I was 8 the meanest, most outrageous thing I did was make the stupid girl in my class eat dirt.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 10, 2008)

hahahahhahahha only in america....


----------



## Artheido (Apr 10, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Oh wow, when I was 8 the meanest, most outrageous thing I did was make the stupid girl in my class eat dirt.



Me good boy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though I did cause a few 'accidents' like when I stepped on the back of someone's shoe causing them to trip on the rough playground floor and thus scarring their face for life. I've got a feeling he still holds a grudge against me since he tries to dodge me whenever I see him... (I went to a local Junior school so most of the students were my people from my neighbourhood)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL! My teacher told us this story like 2 weeks ago, it was ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 11, 2008)

This is kinda Ridiculous funny though


----------

